
Ask HN: Thoughts from the US? Weekend protests, looting, ANTIFA, new hacks/leaks - unrest
#Anonymous and #OpDeathEaters are now trending on Twitter, after hacking police websites and leaking new revelations about cases regarding defendants Donald Trump and Jeffrey Epstein. ANTIFA is soon to be an illegal organization, while peaceful protestors and violent looters are mixing in the streets with both state police and the national guard. Not seeing any of these topics really discussed too much here, and the discussion on other online forums feels brigaded.
======
yosito
My sister lives across the street from one of the first buildings to burn in
Minneapolis. I'm devastated by the number of libraries, community centers,
black owned businesses and low income housing complexes that have been
destroyed especially in black neighborhoods. The forces driving the
destructive behavior seem like they can be described as Americans being "blood
drunk". I have my own theories about why things are so destructive right now,
but it seems that many of my connections aren't interested in considering that
the angry destructive actions may be harming black folks more than helping. I
haven't seen enough people talking about the real problems of police unions
and "qualified immunity" and how to solve those problems. But some people,
like Killer Mike in Atlanta, are on the right track and that gives me hope.

------
BracketMaster
I'm actually near Atlanta where some of the looting is. I'm mixed and partly
AA, can't say I particularly approve of the violence given how dangerous and
destructive it is.

Of course, what originally happened in Minneapolis is not excusable either.

~~~
unrest
Hope everything is ok for yourself, family and friends in your community and
neighbourhood. Any idea how it might impact your work and living situation
next week?

~~~
BracketMaster
Everything is fine for me fortunately. The football hall of fame was really
hit hard, and the CNN center took some damage from burns.

I really don't understand. ATL is the home of MLK(his house is open to walk-
in). There is a sizable appreciation for the black community in Atlanta.

I am aware that part of the black community in Atlanta, especially black
business owners don't identify with CNN. But clearly, it wasn't black business
owners burning down CNN.

There is another side to the equation. Stone Mountain is also next to Atlanta.
Stone Mountain is where the Ku-Klux-Klan(the organization at the heart of
racism in the south) was reborn in 1915.

Fortunately, I work in software, so not much has impacted my job security :).
In fact, I usually spent most of my day in front of a computer writing
software, so not much has changed.

